# wading spots corpus area



## ralph81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Whats up fellas, Im heading down Corpus later today; taking the family to Texas State Aquarium tomorrow but I want to get some fishing done early morning or evening. Any suggestions would greatly be appeciated
We're staying DT corpus..


----------



## Custom Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Oso, just after TAMCC and before the yellow barricade leading to NAS Corpus Christi. Fish the shallower right side about 200 yards out. Also the shallow areas behind the HEB in flour bluff are pretty good as well.


----------



## Custom Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Spot behind HEB


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes Sir looks like custom has you going to some good spots. Also try the turn arounds to get some cover from the winds good luck...
SouthTexUnkFishingCrew.


----------

